# 1994 Specialized S-works HT M2



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey guys can anybody help me verify my frame. I picked it up a month ago and there was some question as to the frame material. It seams that the frame was repainted and re stickered, The new stickers say M4 tubing which can't be. Now I wonder if it is even an S-works It could mabee be a Stumpjumper. The serial # on the frame is 94 S 00840. Anybody have a 94 Stumpy that they could check the serial.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

chruby99 said:


> Hey guys can anybody help me verify my frame. I picked it up a month ago and there was some question as to the frame material. It seams that the frame was repainted and re stickered, The new stickers say M4 tubing which can't be. Now I wonder if it is even an S-works It could mabee be a Stumpjumper. The serial # on the frame is 94 S 00840. Anybody have a 94 Stumpy that they could check the serial.


Any chance you can see what color it was befor? Maybe in the bottom bracket ? '84 s-works were either red or dark annodized. Does it have rear rack mounts on the dropouts? the s-works didnt have those


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

*No paint is near new*

Whoever painted it did a good job the chips appear to be white underneath. The new paint is nice it is emrald green but it is so dark it looks black if you look at it in good light you can see the green tint with a light metalic undercoat. There is no mounts for a rack on the stays or dropouts it apears to be the same style of dropouts as the as newer @98 S-works but then again looking at stumpjumpers of that time they do not have provisions for racks and the dropouts are the same. Here is the actual frame I can't get any different pictures because it is packed away for my move to Vegas 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98083&item=7206411992

I talked to this guy who has a stumpjumper with the serial number 94 S 08953 and underneath there is the letter L. It looks identical to mine. but his head is 1 inch and post is 27.2..... My head is 1 1/8 and post is 26.8.....WTF 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7223003729&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:US:1

Any experts on specialized here.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

1 inch headsets were on the early M2 bikes that were sold with a rigid fork, the 1 1/8 was with the FS models which were equipped with a suspension fork. As for the difference in the seat posts, the 27.2mm one was probably reamed out, as all the early M2's only came with 26.8...then they went to 30.9mm after 95 I think.

Honestly, I don't believe there was a whole lot of difference between the Sworks M2's and the standard ones. I think the S-works ones had butted top and down tubes as production went on into the mid 90's...they were all built by a window frame manufacturer called Annodizing.,..pretty funny...

And the seatpost/seattube junction was famous for creaking...

rb


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

richieb said:


> And the seatpost/seattube junction was famous for creaking...
> 
> rb


Wow, no kidding? I though mine was the only one that creaked, at least that was the feeling I got when I brought it up to Specialized. Our rep acted like I was nuts for thinking it was an issue, even though he could hear it, and Specialized said there was nothing wrong with it and told me nobody else had complained of it.


----------



## wheelsgman (Feb 12, 2005)

*My 1994 S-Work...*

has 27.2 mm seat post and 1-1/8" steerer. It is red w/ FS geometry. S/N 94S 04340. I didn't notice any feature differences between mine and the ebay picture. It might help to post close up pic when you can.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Wow, no kidding? I though mine was the only one that creaked, at least that was the feeling I got when I brought it up to Specialized. Our rep acted like I was nuts for thinking it was an issue, even though he could hear it, and Specialized said there was nothing wrong with it and told me nobody else had complained of it.


Ya...Specialized Canada would warranty them...expecially bad the year they were the Garbage Bag Green for the ful rigid bike. We had a few customers have the waranteed. It's probably a case of your rep/dealer not having been with the company for long enough...

I think the frames technically only had a 5 year warranty, though...try taking out your bb and dripping some kind of thick-style lube up the seat tube and it should get in between the tube and the shim and tube...do it without the seatpost though and allow the excess to drip out the top of the seat tube...this has worked for me frme time to time...

rb


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

richieb said:


> Ya...Specialized Canada would warranty them...expecially bad the year they were the Garbage Bag Green for the ful rigid bike. We had a few customers have the waranteed. It's probably a case of your rep/dealer not having been with the company for long enough...


I was the dealer, or rather the shop I helped manage was, and we were the number one single location Specialized dealer on the East coast for a while. And our rep had been our rep for at least 7 years by that point. Bear in mind this was a first year of production example of this frame and was bought as an employee pro-deal. I may have been one of the first people to actually bring it up. I eventually sold it after about a year of owning it and the next guy who owned it got a new frame because the original frame broke in half.



richieb said:


> I think the frames technically only had a 5 year warranty, though...try taking out your bb and dripping some kind of thick-style lube up the seat tube and it should get in between the tube and the shim and tube...do it without the seatpost though and allow the excess to drip out the top of the seat tube...this has worked for me frme time to time...
> 
> rb


Way ahead of you there. I actually posted that method in another thread about S Works M2s. I used linseed oil though, which was a trick to make Canyonsnails quick creaking.


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Pics*



wheelsgman said:


> has 27.2 mm seat post and 1-1/8" steerer. It is red w/ FS geometry. S/N 94S 04340. I didn't notice any feature differences between mine and the ebay picture. It might help to post close up pic when you can.


I am guessing that mine is a S-works. The serial #'s are just like yours Aluminum, FS geometry, 1 1/8 head. Have you had that bike since new. Any chance the seat tube was reamed to 27.2 to mabee get rid of the squeeky post problem others seem to have. Mine is 26.8mm Here is some pics. I picked up the Brand New 01 Mars Elite but it is disc only so I am converting the frame to Disc with the Specialzed Brake Therapy adapter off a FSR. So far I need a headset, stem, pedals, seat, Avid BB7 disc set to go with the Avid Ultimate levers. and a front disc wheel. But before I do any of that I need more CASH $$$


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Wow, no kidding? I though mine was the only one that creaked, at least that was the feeling I got when I brought it up to Specialized....told me nobody else had complained of it.


I had some Ritchey pedals in which the screw that held the springs on would back out and strip the threads. There were four pedals that were replaced. I called up Ritchey and they said, "we've sold hundreds of thousands of those pedals and no more than five have come back with that problem." The reply was, "Well, four of them have been from me, so it's a problem." He said, "Oh." And sent me their latest and greatest pedal and haven't had problems since.

Riders tell companies, "I was just riding along (JRA) when three of the frames tubes snapped simultaneously" and companies tell riders, "You're the first case we've heard that about." 6 of one, 1/2 dozen of the other.

'Guin

P.S. Funny that I really do have a JRA story. I was just riding along on a sidewalk when the entire head tube snapped off. No joke, sidewalk 10-15 mph. There was a faulty weld that was plain to see that caused the break, but I was **JRA**


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Ha-ha, I love JRA stories. Funny thing is they may have been just riding along when whatever broke, but what they don't care to remember or at least don't tell you is that the week before they were taking it off every jump they could find. 

I sold my very nice Campy equipt Gianni Motta to a guy who was a bicycle messenger in Atlanta. This guy was a graceless lout and within a week he came into the shop whining about how the rear wheel had potato chipped (or tacoed) while he was just riding along. Yeah, uh-huh. So we laced in a new MA40 and sent him on his way. Few days later he comes back whining about it again, same thing, JRA. We told him straight up that there is no way he was JRA, that we know he is hard on bikes (he was replacing his last bike because it was totalled in a car versus bike incident) and riding a high end road bike as a messenger was dumb, etc, but we were willing to this one time lace in a replacement rim for labor only. Few weeks later he mixed it up with a car again and about tore the rear triagle off the bike in the process. I'm sure he was JRA then too  

Anyway, here is one of the few pics I have of my old S-Works


----------



## wheelsgman (Feb 12, 2005)

chruby99 said:


> I am guessing that mine is a S-works. The serial #'s are just like yours Aluminum, FS geometry, 1 1/8 head. Have you had that bike since new. Any chance the seat tube was reamed to 27.2 to mabee get rid of the squeeky post problem others seem to have. Mine is 26.8mm Here is some pics. I picked up the Brand New 01 Mars Elite but it is disc only so I am converting the frame to Disc with the Specialzed Brake Therapy adapter off a FSR. So far I need a headset, stem, pedals, seat, Avid BB7 disc set to go with the Avid Ultimate levers. and a front disc wheel. But before I do any of that I need more CASH $$$


The down tube gusset/cable stops look like my S-Works. I am the second owner, and don't know the history, but I bought it w/ a 27.2mm Specialized/Nitto seat post.


----------



## balcs (Apr 6, 2005)

I recently picked up something similar. Frame is indistinguishable from the ones posted, has the welded seat collar, v-cutout down tube gusset, etc., except it is bright red, and the only decals are 'Specialized' on the down tube, 'TEAM' on the top tube towards the back, and 'S's on the seat tube and head tube. Doesn't say S-Works or Stumpjumper anywhere. The paint job is fairly crappy. 1 1/8 head tube, 26.8 seatpost, serial is similar, 94 S 05228 with an M. Presumably the M is for medium. Seems like a fairly nice frame, but I haven't put it together and tried it yet.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

*Strange chain in that photo?*



chruby99 said:


> I am guessing that mine is a S-works. The serial #'s are just like yours Aluminum, FS geometry, 1 1/8 head. Have you had that bike since new. Any chance the seat tube was reamed to 27.2 to mabee get rid of the squeeky post problem others seem to have. Mine is 26.8mm Here is some pics. I picked up the Brand New 01 Mars Elite but it is disc only so I am converting the frame to Disc with the Specialzed Brake Therapy adapter off a FSR. So far I need a headset, stem, pedals, seat, Avid BB7 disc set to go with the Avid Ultimate levers. and a front disc wheel. But before I do any of that I need more CASH $$$


Chruby99, I notice the strange chain links, right above the chain ring in your photos. What is that?


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

*New Chain*

It is a new chain. I just put the Bb on and wanted to Slap it on to see how it looks. It needs to have about 4-5 links removed. It is a Half link chain that is smooth on one side so it rolls nice on the tensioner. Made by Shadow Consparacy.


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Almost done*

Waiting to get my BB7's


----------

